# Is There An HO Thread?



## rperyon (Apr 10, 2013)

Hafa Adai Everyone!

I just signed up for this forum, but noticed there is no specific forum for the HO scale. Maybe we can get our moderators to start one.

Rob


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahem, 99% of the slotcar talk here on this HobbyTalk site is HO.... basically the only other scale mentioned here is 1/32 and it has it's own sub heading.
So rest assured we are TALKING about HO most of the time


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome! If you'll notice, most, probably 95% of the discussion here is about HO scale slots. Beat me to it, Ralph...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

welcome to hobby talk


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome rperyon to Hobby Talk!! :hat:  

I'm a HO, you know I'm a HO....how do you know because, I just told you so. lol

Bob...it's like Santa Claus said, She's a HO, HO, HO...zilla


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Rob
Seen your posts over on SCI. Welcome to HobbyTalk. Like everyone's said mostly HO here, that's why this is my main haunt. Again, welcome to HT!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

making this a ho thead

hello, how are you! I like HO

never mind, the font does not get small enough


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Hafa Rob,

Likewise, have seen you around on SCI and glad to see you here also. It's HO paradise here, for as far as the eye can see. You'll find info and posts including sHOptalk, HObbiest, snapsHOts, boyHOod, sHOes, dogHOuse, loopHOles, tHOughts, HOme made, wall sHOts, . At times it's a complete nutHOuse but it's all good fun. Enjoy......!

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Planes trains automobiles....boats?*

Welcome. HT Slot cars is predominantly HO. HOwever! Many among us collect, model, or race other scales and other things. 

Please note that sub-forums are listed in a simple progression. 

The sites forum header is General Discussion. The only forum that is scale specific is the 1/32 forum otherwise you'll find the forum structure and the membership flexible. (thats no accident).


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> *snip*The only forum that is scale specific is the 1/32 forum otherwise you'll find the forum structure and the membership flexible. (thats no accident).


Exactly. People who don't play nice get enlightened.
If they still* won't play nice, they get the toss on their troll rear in a hurry.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

We r ho's fo sho


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Gear Head said:


> We r ho's fo sho


I wanna be one too. I hear you can send away for a book....


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Stop it you guys are killing me Velvet jones oh man .......


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Rob,

We all like HO cars and HO buildings, and HO layouts, and all the other HO stuff that goes along with HO things.

So pull up a seat and enjoy all things HO.


Rob


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Bought the best of eddie murphy on Saturday night live DVD. When i'm in a funk I watch that talk about get you rolling. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha classic love Eddie Murphy.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

1 of my favs is when he became white to see how whites live!


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

One of my favs was HOTTUB...


----------

